# Crosman Doomsday Bug Out Survival Kit



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I came across this today at Walmart and got a good chuckle. Not sure if serious or just a marketing ploy. Might be the perfect gift for those prepper kids out there! Don't get me wrong, the rifle could be used to take small game. The rest of the kit however seems a little underwhelming.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Crosman-Doomsday-Bug-Out-Survival-Kit/21311833



> Comes with a compact .22-caliber air rifle, Crossman .22-caliber pellets, targets, water bottle, first-aid kit and backpack


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Probably for all the kids who watched the show and are having thier flash in the pan prepper phase but who knows maybe 10% or so will be "lifers" I can think of worse gifts for a 8 or 9 year old who isn't ready for a 22 yet. And in a fairly limited set of circumstances might even be a pretty serviceable start for a kit.

Almost cool enough to make me wish I hadn't already gotter her boys the crosman 880's and scopes (not the junk scopes they came with these are a bit better walther scopes) 

shame they are both old enough they should be starting on 22's but they are just way too immature for a 13 and 15 year olds. Waswn't even sure I was gonna give em to them yet have had em over a year now. GF thinks I should so I'm going to partially against my better judgement.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Ya know I already have a 1322 classic and it gets alot of use when the starlings are out but dang that is just soo col I might have to get ME one  I always figured to set up a bird feeder anyway for when SHTF little bit of soup meat doncha know. This would be as good as anything for harvesting it with


----------

